# MacTubes bugge



## frandu (4 Février 2009)

Bonjour, j'ouvre une discussion sur MacTubes (pour rappel, cette application qui permet de lire et de télécharger des vidéos de YouTube sur son Mac) ca je n'ai rien trouvé sur le forum concernant le BUG que je rencontre lorsque je veux télécharger: j'ai en effet, chaque fois le message suivant:

_Can not get data from url=http://youtube.com/watch?v=jK2O1kVeFH4
error=NSError "File could not be opened using text encoding Unicode (UTF-8)." Domain=NSCocoaErrorDomain Code=261 UserInfo={NSStringEncoding = 4; NSURL = http://youtube.com/watch?v=jK2O1kVeFH4; }_

Je n'ai rien changé pourtant entre la dernière fois où je l'ai utilisé et aujourd'hui où il m'est impossible de télécharger quoi que ce soit.

J'ai mis à jour ma version (maintenant 2.0) et j'ai le même problème. Je suis sous OS 10.4.11 et j'ai un G5.

Si quelqu'un a rencontré le problème et l'a résolu, merci de son aide!

Frandu


Si quelqu'un à rencontré le problème, il ne l'a pas relaté ici, tu es dans le forum "Applications", là, "Internet et réseau", c'est juste en dessous dans la liste  ! 

On déménage !


----------



## frandu (5 Février 2009)

Oups, désolé... je suis entretemps entré en contact avec le créateur de mactubes qui a aussitôt fixé le bugge: YouTube avait en effet changé son code html: du coup il faut la version 2.2.1 disponible ici:

http://brpg.hp.infoseek.co.jp/mactubes/index_en.html

merci à lui


----------



## microgelo (13 Août 2009)

Salut, j'ai actuellement la version 2.3 de Mactubes et j'ai ce probleme. Lors du telechargement le message suivant apparait : Can not start download Please check error log.
Merci de m'aider si s'est encore possible depuis le temps ou le premier message a ete poste.


----------



## Aski (22 Août 2009)

Il faut que tu mette à jour en version 2.4

je vient de la télécharger ici et ça marche.


----------

